# Should Trenbolone Be Stacked with Testosterone?



## Arnold (Dec 23, 2010)

*Q: How do you feel about using trenbolone by itself? Many people say this is a bad idea. But what is the rationale for stacking trenbolone with testosterone? How would you suggest combining trenbolone and testosterone or trenbolone with other anabolic steroids?*


*A: There???s more than one approach.*

One approach is to use an amount of trenbolone that stays within the comfortable range for the individual user and likewise uses only an amount of testosterone that the user finds suitably mild in terms of side effects. An example might be using 50 mg/day of trenbolone acetate (or a total of about 350 mg/week of trenbolone enanthate) and 250-500 mg/week of testosterone.

Another approach is to supplement fairly strong testosterone use, such as 1000 mg/week, with say 50 mg/day of trenbolone acetate.

Still another approach is to go strong with the trenbolone, which might be 75 or 100 mg/day, use Anadrol and perhaps Winstrol as well, and add testosterone mostly for the sake of the resulting estrogen. In this case the testosterone dose would be 100-200 mg/week.

Here there will be a slight increase in anabolic effect from that small amount of added testosterone, but the real reason for use in that example is that the chosen oral steroids don???t aromatize, and neither does trenbolone.

When no aromatizing steroid is taken, and doses are high enough to yield complete suppression, and HCG is not taken, estradiol levels usually drop too low.

Taking a modest amount of testosterone such as 100-200 mg/week avoids this problem.

Replacing the natural testosterone with a like amount of injected testosterone avoids undesired changes in estrogen level.

But the direct problem that would exist otherwise is not lack of testosterone (which isn???t a problem provided other androgens cover all of its activity) but lack of estrogen.

Dianabol, for example, could also solve the problem.

With say a trenbolone/Dianabol stack, then there is no need for testosterone. The two steroids cover all the bases for activity of androgen steroids, and aromatization of Dianabol covers the need for a normal degree of estrogenic activity (or possibly too much, depending on dosage and individual sensitivity.)

I know some find it heretical to use no testosterone, but actually it can work extremely well, if both the stacking consideration of having Class I and Class II steroids is taken into account and estrogen effect is kept at an appropriate level. Again, the trenbolone/Dianabol stack is a classic example of this.

Basically the drugs combine very well. Where a user is not particularly sensitive to insomnia or night sweats (a less common problem is anxiety) with trenbolone, that drug can efficiently take care of, if desired, all of the Class I part of a stack. Testosterone, having mixed activity, can either be used as the only additional steroid to fill out the stack, or as one of the steroids used for that purpose.

Read more from this MESO-Rx article at: Should Trenbolone Be Stacked with Testosterone? | MESO-Rx Steroid Blog


----------



## ZECH (Dec 23, 2010)

Interesting approach and idea, but I'm old school. Don't like that idea.


----------



## Crank (Dec 23, 2010)

test should be a staple in cycle.... imho


----------



## TwisT (Dec 23, 2010)

Crank said:


> test should be a staple in cycle.... imho



I Agree

-T


----------



## OutWhey (Dec 23, 2010)

I would not run a cycle NOR suggest to anyone to run cycle without test


----------



## stronger4ever (Dec 23, 2010)

I wouldn't take anything without testosterone.


----------



## Glycomann (Dec 23, 2010)

I think a big problem with sides of any compound is listening to your bro instead of the reason side of your brain. I see it again and a gain a thread starts how much tren should I use.  The answer is all over the place.  Usually the guy will run 75 or 100 mg EOD.  That's about 250-350 mg a week or so. Maybe better to start out real slow and find the sweet spot.  As far as test, it's really required for functions in the limbic region of the brain, in bone metabolism and interconversion to other steroids.  Estrogen is required for bone and joint functions. There is just a lot going on with these sex steroids and to shut down the factory without replacing is asking for some side effects. I would recommend at least 200 mg a week of test on any cycle and hCG as well to keep the testes steroid factory going.  Those little fuckers make more than te3st.  In fact they make about 1/2 the pregnenolone the body produces.  Pregnenolone is required as a precursoe for all steroid synthesis including mineralocorticoids, glucocorticoids and sex steroids as well as other intermediates such as DHEA and DHEAS. Always keep your balls in the game.


----------



## jay83 (Dec 24, 2010)

if you run tren by itself you will get noodle dick you need the test in there


----------



## MDR (Dec 24, 2010)

Interesting info, but I have never run a cycle without a Test base.  Not saying it can never work, but for me I just like running Test 'cause it has always worked to well in the past.  Just stuck in my ways, I guess.


----------



## Right On (Dec 26, 2010)

test base imo


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 26, 2010)

dg806 said:


> Interesting approach and idea, but I'm old school. Don't like that idea.


 

  old school is also the classic deca-dbol stack - same concept I guess.

No test = no cycle. That goes for those PH and designers too.


----------



## ROID (Dec 27, 2010)

I ran trenbolone alone before. Had a lot of mental side effects.


----------



## theCaptn' (Dec 27, 2010)

ROID said:


> I ran trenbolone alone before. Had a lot of mental side effects.


 
indeed


----------



## YippyKIyayMF! (Dec 27, 2010)

I agree with these guys test is the base of all steroids. It just depends what type of cycle you are gonna run for what ester of test you use. I just ran tren e and used test p to jump start the cycle and finished with anavar. I like test p cuz its faster acting and I tend to retain less water on it , and like the dude said earlier keep your balls in the game!


----------



## ROID (Dec 27, 2010)

theCaptn' said:


> indeed



set my self up for that one .  ha


----------

